# which googles should i get?



## Tourbo24 (Sep 17, 2010)

Dragon Mace, Smith Fuse or Spy Zed 
which of the three is the best, and why?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Dragon Mace...

Simple reason. It's the only spherical one in your list. The Mace also offers the most peripheral vision out of the three.


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

I own the the spys and the dragons and im getting my first pair of smiths. I really liked the Dragon Maces but i cracked the lense in very little time. They are aweseome goggles, just wish the replacements were cheaper than what i bought the goggles for.

The zeds are nice, even though they are not spherical, they are my only non spherical goggles. I havent had any fogging issues with either goggle. Keep an eye on whiskeymilitia and SAC, they have pretty good deals on spy zeds.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Plenty of good deals on spherical lens goggles. The Zeal Detonator SPX is a real steal right now. You aren't going to find polarized goggles that cheap.

Snowboard Goggles Price 0:99


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

Leo said:


> Plenty of good deals on spherical lens goggles. The Zeal Detonator SPX is a real steal right now. You aren't going to find polarized goggles that cheap.
> 
> Snowboard Goggles Price 0:99



Ive never spend more than 50 bucks on a pair of goggles. Deals are always out there, just gotta find 'em


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

Smith, any model in the 50$ and over. SOLID!


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

CMSbored said:


> Ive never spend more than 50 bucks on a pair of goggles. Deals are always out there, just gotta find 'em


Get the Scott Ransom then or just pick up those Maces. Honestly, you're not going to find very many tech goggles for $50.

The Scott Ransom has a spherical lens and is a good brand so it's a good deal for $50. I much rather get the Ransom than the Fuse or Zeds.


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

Im not getting new ones, well i am, but im not the op. I got dragon Maces with ionized lenzes for 45 bucks, brand new. I got spy soldiers with mirrored lenses for 40 bucks brand new. Got my spy zeds with extra lens off of whiskey militia for 30 bucks. And i just bought smith prodigys for 36 bucks off of SAC. They were the bright orange ugly ones, but you can never have too many goggles.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

CMSbored said:


> Im not getting new ones, well i am, but im not the op. I got dragon Maces with ionized lenzes for 45 bucks, brand new. I got spy soldiers with mirrored lenses for 40 bucks brand new. Got my spy zeds with extra lens off of whiskey militia for 30 bucks. And i just bought smith prodigys for 36 bucks off of SAC. They were the bright orange ugly ones, but you can never have too many goggles.


Those are great deals and all, but I think you misunderstood me. I said you aren't going to find many *tech* goggles.

No offense, but those goggles don't hold a candle to ones like the Electric EG2, Smith I/O, Oakley Splice/Crowbar/A-Frame, Zeal Eclipse etc... tech wise.

Also, those higher end goggles offer more peripheral vision and often have better quality lenses. Oakleys especially have very, very durable lenses.

The Smith Prodigy is the best out of your list. I also like Dragon Maces very much. However, I'd take any of the ones I mentioned over the others.

You can find good deals on them out of season too. It might not be $50, but I have certainly seen them for under $70 with the exception of the Splices and Eclipses. Those goggles for $70 is more than worth it IMO. More so than a pair of Maces or Prodigys.


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

I misunderstood you. Mostly because i dont understand what "tech" goggles are. What makes a goggle tech and not just a high end one? Like the turbo smiths or something along those lines?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I totally made the tech thing up lol. It stands for technology.

For example, the Smith I/O. It has a design with the absolute bare minimum of frame material. This gives you a wide open view. It also has a very easy and quick lens swapping system.

All that tech costs money. The Smith Prodigy is actually a great goggle. I would choose the I/O over it for a few reasons.

1) I/O comes with a hard case and extra lens

2) The lens swap system

3) The peripheral field of vision

Now say you compare the Zed or Mace to the I/O... no competition. Plus Smith has a lifetime warranty on their I/O which is a killer of a deal.


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

Yeah, I agree. The I/Os are amazing, ive debated splurging on them or the POC lobes. I have had bad instances with oakley goggles. I love there sunglass, but there goggles suck imo. Maybe its my face. And the whole thing with oakley and a military contract is silly when it comes to ski goggles. I have never found myself getting smoked in the eye by a 1/4in ball bearing traveling 140mph. But i have had to put up with fogging and lenses falling out.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

CMSbored said:


> Yeah, I agree. The I/Os are amazing, ive debated splurging on them or the POC lobes. I have had bad instances with oakley goggles. I love there sunglass, but there goggles suck imo. Maybe its my face. And the whole thing with oakley and a military contract is silly when it comes to ski goggles. I have never found myself getting smoked in the eye by a 1/4in ball bearing traveling 140mph. But i have had to put up with fogging and lenses falling out.


Which Oakleys did you own? I like the military contract thing because I want my goggles to be durable. I'm glad I was wearing my Oakleys for the faceplant I had last season. I was maching down a run when I hit the flat part, there was a huge ice patch that I didn't see. I attempted a spin, caught an edge and flew face first into the hard ice. My A-Frames held up while I had a bloody lip. I hate to imagine what my face would have been like had I not worn the goggles or helmet. 

I noticed the tiniest little ding by chance the next day while I was putting my goggles on. I don't have fogging issues, but then I don't have an abnormally sweaty/hot head. Also, I wear the Asian Fits (because I'm Asian ) which leave absolutely 0 gap around the nose which used to cause me fogging problems with Dragons.


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

i had aframes and the really chitty oframes. The Os fogged like crazy. The A frames fogged a little and the lenses kept falling out. I couldnt figure it out. 

Last season i popped off a little uphill and went flat out and smoked the back of my head on the ice on top. My helmet slammed my goggles down below my eyes. Two black eyes and a ringing of the head. my goggles came out fine, they were the spy zeds that day. i love spy because of that.


----------



## Tourbo24 (Sep 17, 2010)

i ended up ordering the Dragon Mace Mind Melt 4 Green Vice/Ionized
will give more info when they get hre in the mail


----------



## Tourbo24 (Sep 17, 2010)

just got the dragon mace goggles in the mail today! i had the free shipping from the department of goods and they still arrived in only 2 days  the goggles fit really well and look hella sick, thanks for the good advice guys


----------



## Citizen24 (Nov 6, 2010)

Spy soldier goggles.

The best goggle I've ever used and I remain loyal for about 6 years. Check out ebay for styles that you cannot find in Canadian stores (be the only on the hill with them):
New and used spy goggles soldier, Sporting Goods, Clothing, Shoes Accessories on eBay.ca
Prices are solid too, comparing to any other brand.

Aside from price, the solider frame conforms to your face like no other goggle. I have a 'slight' crooked nose (failed broken nose self repair) and I can say, straight up, that most other goggle frames out there allow for a gaping hole/discomfort (unbalanced pressure) on the nose area.

The solider has pressure, but the way the goggle is designed makes for it to be balanced. There is also a wax coating on the elastic band for non-slip (on toque or helmet). Fog-wise, no goggle is impervious to a flood of hot air when you duck your face inside your coat; however, the fog does clear up pretty fast - a lot faster than the a-frame and wisdom.

Firelens + black frame is a solid choice; however, all of their spectra lens allow you to ride at night w/o visibility problems.
(they have a blue iridium on the inside which highlights snow!)


----------

